# Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2010)

*Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Oktober 2010)

*Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Für 60€ eine Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen ist schon geil  aber ich denke nicht das man beim Zocken daruaf achtet bzw. lenkt es nur ab wenn man drauf schaut.


----------



## M.t.B. (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Für 60€ eine Lüftersteuerung mit Touchscreen ist schon geil  aber ich denke nicht das man beim Zocken daruaf achtet bzw. lenkt es nur ab wenn man drauf schaut.



Ich habe die NZXT Sentry LXE jetzt seit knapp 1 Monat und wüsste nicht was das mit dem Zocken zu tun hat, immerhin werden die angeschlossenen Lüfter automatisch gesteuert... übrigens cooles Teil, kein Klavierlack aber der berührungsempfindliche Bildschirm reagiert alles andere als leicht. Man muss schon ziemlich fest drauf drücken, aber egal einmal eingestellt läuft das Teil.


----------



## Black Goblin (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Lüfter/-Steuerungen bei Caseking: NZXT Sentry LXE mit Toch-Screen auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Aqua Computer Aqaero 5.0 FTW !! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

